# Reusing dogbone stretch bolts?



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just wondering if I reused the stretch bolts after removing the dogbone, what will happen? Why are they supposed to be changed after removal?

Will it cause added NVH?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

No one? 

I replaced my lower subframe mount about a year ago along with the bushing in the OE dogbone trying to get some added stiffness without going to full hard mounts. I got deep into the install before realizing I needed new stretch bolts and had to have th car back together that day. I think the problem is from the dogbone bushing but before I order a new OE dogbone I wanted to see if there is any chance the annoying vibrations and rattles were just from using the original stretch bolts. 

Any thoughts? 

And anyone ever use an aftermarket factory style dogbone? ECS Tuning has OE versions for $90 or aftermarket versions for $20-30


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I had the 'Red' 75 durometer dog-bone mount insert from HPA installed over two years
ago, I continued to use the OEM bolts and have had no problems.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

HPA recommends securing the core interlock mount (with OE Bolt) at a torque setting
of 50 nm plus an additional 1/4 turn. 50nm converts to 36.9 ft lb of torque.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I would put a new one in. I had the dog bone mount bolt fail on my 08 TDi last year and the engine was just swinging around! Had to be recovered to a garage as it wasn't safe/sensible to drive it. No long term damage done, but inconvenient.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Robbie Rocket said:


> I would put a new one in. I had the dog bone mount bolt fail on my 08 TDi last year and the engine was just swinging around! Had to be recovered to a garage as it wasn't safe/sensible to drive it. No long term damage done, but inconvenient.


Applying the proper torque for all bolts is of paramount importance to avoid them getting stressed. 
Wheel bolt tightening is something that should never be done by anything other than a torque wrench,
especially if you find the need to remove a tire on the side of the road one day. Properly torqued bolts
can be loosened manually without too much difficulty, whereas those that are put on with 'rat-a-tat-tat' 
gun used by many mechanic shops will need a Herculean amount of strength to remove them.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

The bolt snapped on mine. I don't know how it was done up as I hadn't touched it - which makes a change, cos normally stuff that breaks is due to me messing with it lol.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to replace it but was wondering if I should just try buying the bolts first or go ahead and buy the replacement dogbone together.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> I'm going to replace it but was wondering if I should just try buying the bolts first or go ahead and buy the replacement dogbone together.


As I stated, my dog bone upgrade involved keeping my original OEM hardware and only replacing
the insert with HPA's 'Red' 75 durometer one. If you're going to secure a completely new dog bone
mount, why not check to see if they are going to include new bolts with the unit? If not, they should
'at least' tell you their recommendation concerning bolts and torque level required for their unit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If the bolts were properly torqued on the previous installation then reusing them should be no issue. Unless of course they are "single use" bolts but these particular ones you're talking about are not, single use bolts are a lot more rare than some people may lead you to believe

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was told the ones I'm questioning are single use only but I was also told that about all of the titanium bolts I use to buy for my sport bike. Told they would only last so long and all sorts of other crap. 

Hell the bolts are only $10 and am willing to replace them whn I buy the new factory dogbone (and no the bolts aren't included) 

I was originally trying to be cheap and keep the upgraded bushing in place if my NVH problems were from reusing bolts that shouldn't have been... Rather buy $10 bolts than $100 dogbone


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> As I stated, my dog bone upgrade involved keeping my original OEM hardware and only replacing
> the insert with HPA's 'Red' 75 durometer one. If you're going to secure a completely new dog bone
> mount, why not check to see if they are going to include new bolts with the unit? If not, they should
> 'at least' tell you their recommendation concerning bolts and torque level required for their unit.


Thanks for the replies. I too have the same subframe insert you speak of


----------

